# HELP honda rancher reving up at 1/2 throttle



## savilcr (Sep 22, 2010)

I have been doing some work to the Rancher, (lift, external battery, removed air filter and cleaned) and it has been running great, I crank it up to drive up to the truck and it rev’s up like its in neutral or something when I give more than ½ throttle. The only thing I touched on the engine was the round circle shaped metal piece (top middle of the picture) on the top of the carb, it had a spring in it and I was just making sure it was clean, could I have messed anything up by checking this?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

A little more info.

It revs like its in neutral? So you mean it quits pulling all together or seems like it slips?

It does fine below half throttle? How is the running of the bike? sputtering etc.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

are u sure its a 07? they switched to the 420 fuel injected in 07..... unless they still made a few of the 400 in 07 that i didnt know about


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

There should be a clip on the top of the needle make sure it is on then check the rubber gasket so that it is sealed very good they are bad about leaking once they are opened up.


----------



## savilcr (Sep 22, 2010)

hp488 said:


> There should be a clip on the top of the needle make sure it is on then check the rubber gasket so that it is sealed very good they are bad about leaking once they are opened up.


A clip? where at? 


The bike is working better now, thinking it just had some bad gas in it that had to be run out. it still hesitates before it starts the usual pick up it used to have.


----------

